# Marshall 8x12 cabs



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Just saw some videos of the band "Metric" and noticed the guitar player has a pair of Marshall 8x12s! Does anyone know if these were re-issued or does he have originals? I didn't think there were ever many of them made. Not that I'd want one, I'd hate to be his roadie!
They do look cool though. 

[video=youtube_share;chgtr0nd2DY]http://youtu.be/chgtr0nd2DY[/video]


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Those to me look like the Marshall 8x10 cabs. Dan Auerbach of The Black Keys has one of these. It can be seen in the Rig Rundown done by Premier Guitar:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I stand corrected. I guess 8x10 would be a bit lighter. Still wouldn't wanna haul 'em around!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is some nice equipment....marshalls with 8x10s, ampeg SVT + 8x10, sequential circuits prophet, and is that an oberheim the gtr playr has?


----------

